# Swap Meet May 8 Alameda, California



## BrandonB (Mar 20, 2021)

East Bay Swap Meet - Collector Cars and Parts
When: Saturday May 8th, 2021
6:00 am to 3:00 pm

At the former Alameda Naval Air Station
2151 Ferry Point #77
Alameda, CA

FREE Admission and parking

Sellers 20' X 20' stalls are $40 - Car for Sale stalls $30 each

For more information or vendors email stroh32@hotmail.com
OR
Call Mark 510-432-1532

To register: Send name, phone number, email and check to:
Alameda Naval Air Museum
2151 Ferry Point #77
Alameda, CA 94501


----------

